# digital gauge swap+trunk



## camaro86 (Nov 25, 2009)

easy question first Where is the truck release button in the 1989 maxima?

Now i tried everything to get these digital gauges to work and im having no luck, i cant find replacement online either is there anyway i can use a analog gauge set for my 1989 maixma?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

1. they can be repaired, if not search for a used one.
2. you can wire in analog gauges, but you will need to change your fuel sending unit
3. it should be on the floor by the drivers door


----------



## mohrd (Jan 1, 2010)

trunk release on our 91 and 92 is on the drivers door just under the pull.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

mohrd said:


> trunk release on our 91 and 92 is on the drivers door just under the pull.


89-91 most have the pull on the floor
92-94 all have the button on the door


----------

